# 1969 Ford 2000 throttle lever



## Jimmy D. (Sep 15, 2017)

I am fairly new to tractors and feel dumb at times.Just bought a ford 2000 tractor.When i went to look it over the throttle worked great although i didn't touch it.When i get it home the throttle lever won't move? I think it's something i don't know about.Anyhelp would be greatly appreciated.This is a gas tractor.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2017)

First from one member to you, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2017)

The throttle assembly is shown in this link https://partstore.agriculture.newho...0b5534f3&sl=EN&currency=#epc::mr64888ar496539
which by the way is the online ford 2000 parts manual.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2017)

I'm working from memory at the moment, but I believe that if you remove the 2 right side glamour panels under the dash you will be able to see the complete vertical part of the throttle rod. I think 6 screws total to see this part. From there, the throttle links to a mechanism on the back side of the carburetor. That mechanism on the back of the carburetor is also linked to the governor behind the fan blade and also behind the lower radiator hose. Then the governor is linked back to the carburetor. I've not heard of your problem before. I hope the diagrams help.


----------



## Jimmy D. (Sep 15, 2017)

Thank you for the information!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2017)

You are most welcome, right now you're looking for something bound up, possibly jury-rigged. Also hoping the carburetor or governor isn't bound up. Please let me know what you find. I can examine mine tomorrow if need be.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2017)

When you get a chance, you might read the article you will find on my profile "Living with an older tractor" it's all just common sense, but for me, lessons learned the hard way.


----------



## Jimmy D. (Sep 15, 2017)

Thank you!I will let you know what I find.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2017)

ok here's an article I found on another forum. It's what I'm hoping you don't have to deal with: http://www.mytractorforum.com/20-fo...4000-hand-throttle-lever-nearly-immobile.html
My governor over ride spring would detach itself periodically, so I know this is a problem area to work in.


----------



## Jimmy D. (Sep 15, 2017)

Oh my,I hope that's not it.Its strange that it worked great one day and now nothing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2017)

? are you reasonably handy? After you eyeball the area where the vertical connects to the horizontal, perhaps you could disconnect the rod to the governor in the vicinity of the carburetor and be able to know more about where your problem is. I have an appointment in the morning, but I can look at mine, by 11am eastern time and be prepared to advise you on where you might disconnect to isolate your problem.


----------



## Jimmy D. (Sep 15, 2017)

I am pretty handy.Don't know when I will get to look at it but I will let you know what I find.Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Jimmy D. (Sep 15, 2017)

Hey buddy,did like you said and used common sense! Lubricated everything and worked with it and now it works!Its still tight but I am sure it will loosen up.Thank you so much for your help and guidance!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2017)

Glad it worked out for you!


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

I bought a 1967 Ford 3000 diesel and it required a lot of repairs and maintenance. One thing old tractors need a lot of is grease. Grease everywhere and lots of it to make parts move. You also need to change out all fluids and filters because some of them might be 48 years old. Air filter, pre air filter cleaner,fuel filter, oil filter, oil, transmission fluid, hydraulic fluid, coolant, power steering fluid, steering box gear oil, grease for steering and lift arms, front wheel bearings, spark plugs, rotor, spark plug wires. That will get you started. Good luck.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

At the bottom of the shaft on which the lever is a part of, is a friction disc and a locking nut with spring. That nut adjusts the tension on the throttle lever. Also when that friction disc gets wet and dries it tends to bind to the corresponding steel friction surface. Or, when it wears out you get steel to steel contact and corresponding rust and binding.


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

JGPenfield said:


> I bought a 1967 Ford 3000 diesel and it required a lot of repairs and maintenance. One thing old tractors need a lot of is grease. Grease everywhere and lots of it to make parts move. You also need to change out all fluids and filters because some of them might be 48 years old. Air filter, pre air filter cleaner,fuel filter, oil filter, oil, transmission fluid, hydraulic fluid, coolant, power steering fluid, steering box gear oil, grease for steering and lift arms, front wheel bearings, spark plugs, rotor, spark plug wires. That will get you started. Good luck.


I forgot to add that you also need to adjust valve lash. It will make it stop clacking 



Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## duke7595 (Jan 23, 2012)

You have been giving the right information. As stated, the bottom nut adjusts the spring above it to give you more or less tension on the hand throttle. Lube it and adjust to your liking.
Follow what Graysonr and the other members told you and you will be fine. Welcome to the forum.


----------

